# mehrere Request über eine HttpURLConnection



## Xenophon (7. Jul 2004)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit meherer Requests über ein und die selbe HttpURLConnection zu senden und wenn ja wie oder muss ich da den Umweg über ein Socket gehen?

MfG

Xenophon


----------



## Roar (7. Jul 2004)

äh.. was isn das der sinn? *eine *instanz von HttpURLConenection stellt *eine *verbindung zu einer URL dar. wenn du mehrmals einen request an einen serer schicken willst musst du halt immer wieder url.openConnection() aufrufen.


----------



## meez (7. Jul 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> äh.. was isn das der sinn? *eine *instanz von HttpURLConenection stellt *eine *verbindung zu einer URL dar. wenn du mehrmals einen request an einen serer schicken willst musst du halt immer wieder url.openConnection() aufrufen.



Jep...Weil das HTTP Protokoll das so vorsieht...


----------

